# Record muskie from Dale Hollow?



## Fishman43078 (Apr 16, 2013)

I have to share this picture of a muskie from Dale Hollow. It is a friend of a friend and I snapped a picture of it from his facebook page. The muskie is 54 inches and was loaded with eggs. I guess they were spewing everywhere. They snapped a couple pictures and then was released quickly. Looking at current state record, it is very possible that this was the new state record for TN. The current record is 42.5 lbs. With being loaded with eggs, think it could have surpassed 42. Never will know though. Had to share the photo though. It was caught back in April. Either way, it was a fish of a lifetime and obvious why muskie fever is easy to catch.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fear no Fish (May 23, 2013)

Thats a brute!!


----------

